# what 18-19 footer cc to buy, what engine



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a old 85 15' hydro sport bass boat with 90hp tower of power mercury and bass tracker with a 70hp 82 evinrude. both have been good boats. but looking for something i can fish in the bay in any weather and take off shore when i want. I have always liked the look of mako boats and thought about getting a mako 184. But i want the best bang for my buck and also thinking about key west 186. Anyone with any imput on this class of boats feel free to put in your comments. This will be probably my first and last new boat. what brand boat, brand engine, and size engine for the boat you recommend. I figure around $30,000 for a new boat. Im confused now days with the new outboard engines. it seems like their is just about every engine brand has just as many bad reviews as positive. also 4 stroke vs 2 stroke.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Key West>Mako
Yamaha or Suzuki
4 stroke hands down
As far as size motor, Max HP hull is rated for.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

19 foot Cape Horn with a Yamaha 150. I think it is the perfect size.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a new boat. New boat prices are border line stupid right now. $30k will get you a nice lightly used CH 19. That's what I'd go with. 

Heck that's about what I picked my Twin Vee up for. It floats in 12" of water, has a trolling motor, twin suzuki 140s . I just clocked over 1000 hours and have put 700+ hours on it this year. I'd take it trout fishing on the flats and then trolling the Spur tomorrow if I wanted!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with everything said so far.
I had a Cobia 174 which is the same boat as the Key West 174 and it was great. I'm sure one size bigger would be even better.

I dont think Cape horn makes anything smaller than a 22 anymore. But a used CH19 is a great buy. I love my 21. I'd definitely look for a used boat as well. Like mentioed above. New boat prices are just STUPID right now. It's like boat manufacturers dont realize that the man-toy bubble busted about 8 years ago...

As for engines, I would definitely go Yamaha or Suzuki. And get the biggest one that your hull will hold. I've never heard someone say that they wished they couldn't plane out so fast or wish they had less power in a following sea...

As for 2 stroke or 4? Cant help you there. I've never has a 4-stroke, but I sure am jealous about how quiet they are. But they are heavy and expensive...


----------

